# Halloween Site Finally Going Up



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I enjoyed your site, I liked that you put explanations by FCG, TOTS, etc. for those that don't know what they are, I am looking forward to how you made your FCG, I covet one, in my situation, I need one that is totally portable, that can go any where, plus I need to get hubby involved, I know nothing about motors. I loved your set-up in 2006, (the skeleton band is great!) Keep up the good work.


----------

